# you wanted it? you got it..



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

heres the drop everyone said i so badly needed. if anyone noticed, i havent been on in awhile. its that time of year again when madden is released and i usually disapper for a week or two. nonetheless, i did keep up with the car. 




























she needs a good waxin but i havent been able to do it with all the rain we've been gettin on the east coast. hope you guys like it, i know i do. teins = best ride ever!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dude, u need the 97 front bumper and se sides..........and that would be hott


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *dude, u need the 97 front bumper and se sides..........and that would be hott *












waiting to get that painted and i would have the se sides but..nevermind, hey'll come soon enough


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looking sweet..

damn it looks good..

what springs/coilovers?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

you haven't been on in a while? Hmm gee I didnt even notice J/K. Looks good man did you get the Basics or the Super Streets? I give it :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

to answer both your questions, that is the tein basic setup. i'm extremely happy with it and encourage everyone who decides to lower to go with these. i appreciate everyones feedback


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

lookin good man...that bumper will def. help out even more


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......that car is WAAAAAYYYYY too clean  na, but damn, looks good. ey who makes the window vents for our car, i can never find em but have seen people with em.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

one word... one syllable... .WOW. Tom, ur ride looks tight as hell. cant wait to see it w/ that 98 bumper!!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

tom, your car is coming along really nice, it looks alot better than it did when i saw it in OC, and even then it was clean as hell. keep it coming bro...

PS nice avatar!


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

> she needs a good waxin but i havent been able to do it with all the rain we've been gettin on the east coast.


my car doesnt shine like that even after i wax it 

maybe im using a poor technique

btw, nice ride


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

meguiars 3 step process will make any paint job look good. thanks for all the compliments -- i just got done washing/waxing and she looks beautiful! i'll have more pics when i get the 200sx bumper/spoiler installed. until then, keep those replies comin!


----------



## CustomSentra (May 29, 2003)

Tom, one sweet ride man. Keep up the good work. Watch out for CustomSentra.com at the end of this month! Im gonna need you for some test fitting.  

-Tyler


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

tom ,

car is looking great ! very sweet and clean looking! Great Drop and nice rims ! cant wait to see what is gonna be next on your list ! keep up the good work and keep in touch bro.


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Yoooo Tom, I love that stance!!! I know you've been saving up for those Basic Tiens for a long time now so enjoy em! Its a pricey mod, but its def. worth an investment!!

Kudos on the Suspension man!

Allan


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

that drop looks good! madden kicks ass!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride!


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

nice car and i now what u mean about madden ill wont be around that much but i will be here


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice looking car...love your rims they really match your car and the color.


----------

